# My litter of blues



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

there 3 female and 5 males, the females are keepers


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

so scrummy


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

aaah! tiddly widdly babies!! So cute


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww they are soo cute and shiny  I want hehe


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are very shiny, it might just be the picture colour (or my eyes being dodgy) but they look black rather than blue. What are the parents?


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

There defo blue, the pic was took on my mobile so its poor quality, the mam is the blue one in my sig and the dad well i dont have a clue as she came to me preggers


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah I thought it might just have been my eyes. I would say the dad was a blue as well if all of the babies are blue too.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

oh right, the dad must of been a really dark blue as these are mam is like a slate blue, not to standard


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks


----------

